# Northern Westchester NY 12-26-10



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures of last nights storm and this morning's cleanup. Total snowfall was not anywhere as bad as predicted, but the drifting was really bad.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Some More


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice pics, horsepower!


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

The house with the garage in the back is nice!


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

John Mac;1170954 said:


> The house with the garage in the back is nice!


Thanks thats my house, small house - big garage, where the Mr Horsepower name comes from.

Here is an inside picture


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice! What is that? A vette, mustang/camaro, and a viper/GTO????


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Officially jealous of the garage! It is so clean you must make everyone wash their cars before they drive in.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

496 BB;1171219 said:


> Nice! What is that? A vette, mustang/camaro, and a viper/GTO????


Thanks. good guesses. 2 Mustang Cobra's (95 +98) Z06 Vette and SRT10- Viper.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

PrimoSR;1171426 said:


> Officially jealous of the garage! It is so clean you must make everyone wash their cars before they drive in.


Tough to keep clean in the winter, especially if one of the trucks needs to come in for work when the roads are ******.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Dude, thats one sweet ass garage.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

very nice. I have a three car garage and all that we have room for is the wife's minivan. Much like everyone else, I am in awe and jealous!!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

That garage is awesome. Who cares about the snow pics, that garage is much better, especially with 2 cobra's (I am a mustang gear head)!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

garage..awesome


----------



## MOBLIZZARD (Oct 14, 2010)

Id like to have a negative comment about that garage, but it would just be because im really jelous.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

ford550;1172012 said:


> That garage is awesome. Who cares about the snow pics, that garage is much better, especially with 2 cobra's (I am a mustang gear head)!


Here is some Mustang Porn for you Ford guys. Her name is Big Red. Bone stock exterior and 795RWHP. This is actually my favorite car.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

How many driveways & parking lots need to be plowed in order to get a garage and a car like those?

laughing....

Very nice sir.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

2004chevy2500hd;1173345 said:


> How many driveways & parking lots need to be plowed in order to get a garage and a car like those?
> 
> laughing....
> 
> Very nice sir.


pretty curious my self


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments

The garage was years in the making. My wife and I have always been "car people" and for years we had our cars in rented garages here and there. It got to the point where the rents were really getting up there, the house was paid off and it started to make financial sense to do this. 

We are not in the "grounds keeping business" actually we are in the IT services business. We need to support our clients no matter what the weather - we service a number of municipalities, police departments, etc. Because of business needs, we have 3 large 4X4 SUVs. These needs and already having the trucks, led years ago to buying our first plow, to be able to keep our driveways and parking area's clear for employees and clients, no matter what the conditions. Today we do our driveways and parking areas and a few neighbors. 

The garage also provides some warehouse space for our company and provides us the ability to do most of the service and repairs on all of our vehicles, this saves alot of money over the course of a year.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Here is some Mustang Porn for you Ford guys. Her name is Big Red. Bone stock exterior and 795RWHP. This is actually my favorite car


That dont look like no 4.6 in that beaut  That must be the '95 (I am more biased to the '98 as I had a '98 GT turned dedicated drag car 11.10 @120 N/A 2V). Pro charger or Vortech? Boost? Forged internals? I am sure all of the above. Has a cage I see. Whats it running? low-mid10's? Very nice.



> Mustang Porn


Thats what we call it too.


----------



## Mr. Horsepower (Feb 21, 2010)

ford550;1173525 said:


> That dont look like no 4.6 in that beaut  That must be the '95 (I am more biased to the '98 as I had a '98 GT turned dedicated drag car 11.10 @120 N/A 2V). Pro charger or Vortech? Boost? Forged internals? I am sure all of the above. Has a cage I see. Whats it running? low-mid10's? Very nice. Thats what we call it too.


Way too big of a list to put here, the basics are:

Big bore 347, dart 4.125 block, scat billet crank, oliver billet rods, custom ross pistons, fox lake victor junior Renegade heads, ported systemax II, vortech ysi, custom cam, custom fuel system, f.a.s.t engine management, yada, yada, yada.

Low 10's. If I swapped the 5 speed for an auto it would go low 9's easily, but I like stick cars (not trucks, cars).


----------



## MOBLIZZARD (Oct 14, 2010)

Mr. Horsepower;1173521 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments
> 
> The garage was years in the making. My wife and I have always been "car people" and for years we had our cars in rented garages here and there. It got to the point where the rents were really getting up there, the house was paid off and it started to make financial sense to do this.
> 
> ...


 Im glad you cleared that up, a few of us were starting to think you had a secrete room under the garage were you "grew stuff"


----------

